

Lifehack: Cleaning the house more efficient - z3t4

Get a huge bag. Go one room at a time.<p>1) Put every loose item in the bag, even garbage, everything goes into the bag.<p>2) Vacum, wipe dust, and swab.<p>3) Take the bag outside the room. Sort the items in the bag and put them where they belong.<p>I tried this today and have never been so efficient.<p>Before I used to: &quot;a pen - belongs in the office, a clip, also to the office, a screwdriver - to the garage, a hairbrush - to the toilet. And just lifted up items to wipe under them.<p>By taking the bag out of the room, I only move back the items that needs to be in that room.
This new cleaning method is like refactoring code, but as easy as copy&#x2F;pasting.<p>By putting Everything in the bag I do not have to waste time or mental cycles thinking about where it belongs and transporting it there. And it frees up surfaces for easy wiping!<p>Feel free to share Your cleaning hacks! =)
======
lfx
I have small hack for cleaning/sorting cloths in closet:

1) Put everything on the ground (pile #0).

2) Start sorting pile #0 by 2-3 piles at once. Like pants pile #1, shirts pile
#2.

3) Then repeat step 2 as long as it makes sense for each pile.

It is fast and not boring to do.

~~~
rthomas6
So what you're saying is you quicksort your clothes.

~~~
lfx
Exactly!

------
Pyrodogg
I really like this idea. I'm relocating long term to a new country in 4 weeks
and I need to downsize my collection of things. Thankfully i'm only looking at
a one bedroom apartment but it still seems like a daunting task.

The biggest non-starter has been my wardrobe, taking on that challenge inside
the bedroom isn't getting anywhere. I think i'm going to move everything out
into the larger living room and hash it out there.

Then i'll have a clean an organized bedroom I can use to leverage cleaning
other parts!.

------
Mz
_1) Put every loose item in the bag, even garbage, everything goes into the
bag._

I would never, ever, ever do this. Things I want to keep do not belong in a
bag with _garbage._ I value my health. If things go in a bag with _garbage_ ,
they become garbage and all those items would promptly be taken out to the
trash and thrown out.

But then I am big on "When in doubt, throw it out" anyway. Most Americans
simply own too much crap.

~~~
illyism
Just grab two bags. One for items and one for garbage.

~~~
z3t4
I tried that, but having just one bag was much faster. And saved me the mental
processing of what goes into what bag.

